
Improve your life with Checklists - arktik
Arktik - www.arktik.co<p>Checklists help you to improve yourself, to focus, to enhance your life, to quickly react and succeed!<p>Planning trips, cooking meals, designing websites, even flying airplanes ? No matter what you do, it&#x27;s utterly important HOW you do it, in order to succeed.<p>Arktik is a checklist web app built so you can worry less and achieve more... by using failure as a tool for success!
======
brudgers
The project looks interesting because it reflects some insight into human
behavior.

Non-link items submitted through the Hacker News |submit| page are ranked
lower. Submitting just a link through the |submit| page and adding a comment
to the new story _after_ it is created, is usually a better practice.

Good luck.

~~~
arktik
Thanks for your thoughts! It's much appreciated! :)

Regarding best practice on Hacker News - noted! Next time will respect your
indications!

Cheers!

